# Dreading this divorce...



## Goingthroughit (Jan 29, 2017)

I need to remove some information from my post.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

She's got another guy.

Have you spoken to a lawyer? Right now you're the guy who supports her while she does what and who she wants. 

Doormats are not attractive. A lawyer will advise you what to keep paying for.....don't give her a cent more.


----------



## Goingthroughit (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for reading and replying lifeistooshort. I have a lawyer and have already filed for divorce, that was actually 3 months ago. I've been in the process of cutting all of the ties that I can at this point. My main objective right now is to get her out of my home but i'm not sure that will be possible until the divorce is final. I have been bugging my lawyer about what we can do to get that done almost everyday. I know I was a doormat in the beginning but I started playing hardball in the past couple of months by going NC with her and trying to move on with my life, well as much as I can while living with my folks. I've already had to see her driving with another guy in her car who it turns out I know. I found out they were supposedly 'just hanging out' but i'm not that naïve to believe there's nothing else going on. Like I said I wish I would have found this forum 7 months ago and been strong enough to follow all of the good advice I've read on other people's threads, at least then i'd be in my home still and she would have found out in the beginning what life was going to be like for her without my help. I don't except any type of R to happen at this point, I just want this to be over so I can start over and not care what she's doing anymore. Right now I think i'd be a lot farther down that road if she weren't doing what she's probably doing in the home that I'm paying for and I fully expect to move back into as soon as I can.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She's been cheating, and for quite some time. It probably started at least a week or two before her first "I'm done" outburst.

Hell, it may have started before the boob job.

The pretty girl at the bar might have been involved w/ the other guy.

DNA your kids.


----------



## Goingthroughit (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Gus, you're right about one thing for sure, the 2 weeks before I got the first 'I'm done' she had been hanging out at her girlfriend's new apartment almost every night who had recently gotten a divorce. I know this is true because I talked to this friend after she finally said she was done hanging out with my wife due to her erratic behavior (getting into fights and all that). I do believe something happened in those 2 weeks though that sparked this change in her, and yes it definitely could have been another guy. I was definitely in shock when this all came about and couldn't see what was probably right in front of me but I do now, and I know she's been partying every chance she gets. Luckily as far as my kids go I know they're mine without a doubt, they look exactly alike even 6 years apart in age and they both look like me, which gives me an inner satisfaction because I know everytime she looks at them she has to see me too. We're getting the divorce, I just want it over and sooner rather than later...unfortunately it's going to be at least several months before we get there. Even if she came crawling back (which she won't ever do, she's too stubborn) I wouldn't be able to let all that's happened just go away, too much has been said by her for that. I just want it to be over.


----------

